# Hog sh#t



## farmerrich (Mar 21, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if this looks like hog crap or not! Please and thanks 



















Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd say that it's a possibility... What county was this picture taken in?


----------



## farmerrich (Mar 21, 2014)

Gladwin 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## farmerrich (Mar 21, 2014)

Around my bear baiting holes 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Berserker (Aug 10, 2014)

Is there any other reason to suspect hog? Hard to say when earing greens.


----------



## farmerrich (Mar 21, 2014)

Hogs are in the area , shot at one last year I'm just looking for bear












Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Have we ruled out the Gladwin Manbeast yet?


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Hope your not baiting yet ???


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

No the Gladwin manbeast was spotted at the Bentley bar Saturday night sitting at the bar having a shot !!!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Reel_Screamer86 said:


> Hope your not baiting yet ???


Read post # 4.

L & O


----------



## farmerrich (Mar 21, 2014)

Cameras out as of last night heading out tomarow to see what it is!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## farmerrich (Mar 21, 2014)

Why can't I bait bear baiting started on Tuesday ?!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Reel_Screamer86 said:


> Hope your not baiting yet ???


 
Yeah cause he would be just one of the 2 million people in the state right now with thier trail camera's out over bait. The baiting law is a joke and there are thousands that do it year round with little consequence. I do not cause I dont own a trail cam but I am opposed to the law as it is a joke.

Ganzer


----------



## farmerrich (Mar 21, 2014)

I don't get it? Can I bait or not I don't wanna be breaking the law. This is for bear only 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## adamsto (Sep 6, 2011)

From the 2014 Michigan Bear Hunting Digest:
Baiting:
From the start of the legal bear baiting period (31 days before the bear hunting
season begins in the bear management unit) through the end of bear hunting. Gladwin 2014 season runs Sept 19-27.

For the purpose of these rules, a bait station is a site where food or lure that
attracts bear is placed.
1.
It is unlawful to tend or establish a bait station that attracts bear in:
- Amasa, Bergland, Baraga, Carney, Drummond, Gwinn, and Newberry BMUs
prior
to Aug. 10 and
after
Oct. 26.
- Baldwin north area
prior
to Aug. 12 and
after
Sept. 27.
- Baldwin, Gladwin, and Red Oak BMUs
prior
to Aug. 19 and
after
Sept. 27.
- Red Oak bow and arrow-only season
prior
to Aug. 19 and
after
Oct. 9.
2.
It is unlawful to hunt over bait that attracts bear that was established prior to:
- Aug. 10 in Amasa, Bergland, Baraga, Carney, Drummond, Gwinn, and
Newberry BMUs.
- Aug. 12 in the Baldwin north area.
- Aug. 19 in Baldwin, Gladwin, and Red Oak BMUs
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/Bear_Hunting_Digest_454168_7.pdf


----------



## farmerrich (Mar 21, 2014)

Confirmed bear


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Dogo runner (Sep 1, 2014)

This probably isn't the right thread for this so I'm sorry in advance... I'm looking for someone who uses dogs to hunt feral hog or can point me in the right direction. I just got a dogo argentino that comes from proven world class hunting and would like to get her involved (she's only 10 weeks old right now) so it's something I'm looking to do in a couple months, but I would like to meet/talk with some people experienced in this... Thanks guys!!


----------

